
Ask HN: What's your favorite mouse - social_quotient
As a heavy workstation user I have typically gone with gamer mice like the Logitech g9 or g500 and now my g500 is failing. I&#x27;ve started looking around and see a lot of mice are hardcore gamer which now come with a lot more functions than needed. I&#x27;ve always been partial to gamer mice for their durability, ergonomics and construction. Being curious, I started thinking about what hardcore workers actually prefer for mice. Would love to hear.
======
pcurve
[http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-D58-00026-Intellimouse-
Optic...](http://www.amazon.com/Microsoft-D58-00026-Intellimouse-Optical-
Mouse/dp/B00005TQ08)

This was the best mouse I've used in my computing life.

I miss the symmetrical layout with large forward/back buttons.

~~~
degenerate
I'm still using mine from 2002. Love, love, love it.

~~~
pcurve
Mine was almost as old, but it developed an odd symptom where the back button
who register as double click.

Seems like a known defect with this mouse which is a shame, because it was
otherwise perfect.

------
staunch
There's a very nice trend in gaming to try to recreate the Microsoft
Intellimouse. There are a few examples, but I think the current best one is
the Rival. Most likely my next mouse after my supply of Razer Abyssus run out
(I replace my mice every 3-6 months).

[http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Rival-Optical-Gaming-
Mouse...](http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-Rival-Optical-Gaming-
Mouse/dp/B00G6IJ5QK)

------
michaelbuddy
I use vertical mice exclusively. Have since probably 2006 maybe. I get no
wrist pain and as I recall it took about 2 days for the vertical style form
factor to feel as normal as a traditional mouse. I can go to regular mice, but
I get wrist pain after a few hours or day of work. Observing your bones and
your wrist twists using a normal mouse which creates strain on it. So the
Evoluent Vertical Mouse 4 which isn't cheap, but has been great is my mainstay
at my desk. Also the Microsoft Sculpt Ergo Mouse I have in mmy bag as a
portable. Note that's Sculpt ERGO because there are a couple sculpt mice by
Microsoft. And if you want really cheap, you can get the Lugu Lake vertical
mouse wired for like $10 USD. That's cheap enough to try out and then if you
don't like it, you could just give it away. Anker makes a couple vertical mice
too on the affordable side IMO. other than Anker, Every mouse I've listed here
is both one I've used for a good period of time. All are rated pretty well.

~~~
gkop
I also found the Evoluent to make may wrist pain all but disappear.

------
insoluble
[http://www.ianker.com/product/98ANDS2368-BA](http://www.ianker.com/product/98ANDS2368-BA)

Anker 8200: economical; software-configurable colours (sorry but I cannot
stand blue lights, like what some mice are limited to); easily allows
switching between 4 levels of precision, which helps when drawing in a
graphics editor; forward and backward buttons, which are not only essential in
a Web browser, but are also very useful when switching between scroll
positions in a long code file; good tracking; and overall a nice feel.

------
theGREENsuit
Logitech MX518. I like how it looks and how it feels. I'm not a fan of heavy
mice and don't mind the cord at all. Unless I'm totally out to lunch, I've had
this mouse since 2005.

~~~
Thriptic
The 518 is an awesome mouse. I have the G5 which is basically the 518 with a
rubberized exterior.

------
doobiaus
I'm a programmer more than a gamer. I have a fondness for wireless & free
scrolling mice. I'm currently using a Logitech m560 which is okay, but the
balance is off.

I'm looking to upgrade too. My contenders are the new Logitech MX Master (
[http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/mx-
master?crid=7](http://www.logitech.com/en-us/product/mx-master?crid=7) ) and
the Marathon m705.

i prefer smaller, so I'm leaning towards the m705.

------
suprjami
If you want the "non-gamer" version of the G500, get the M500. They're 30
bucks on eBay and Newegg.

The M500 was my favorite mouse for a long time, but due to wrist troubles I'm
trying to avoid the mouse altogether an only use the keyboard. I have a
Logitech Trackman Marble trackball now. It could be better but there's not a
great deal of choice in trackballs.

------
cpr
I'm no gamer, and I love the IBM travel mice for its handy size and scroll
wheel "feel." I tend to buy them in big batches and spread them around.
Sometimes you can find batches of 10 on eBay quite cheaply.

[http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006HYQ5](http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00006HYQ5)

------
jakebasile
Although I am a gamer, I dislike having a mouse with too many buttons no
matter what type of computing I am doing. I've been enjoying my Steelseries
Rival for a while now. Good feel, adjustable DPI so you can tune it to your
liking, has a reasonable number of buttons.

------
Mimu
I'm a gamer and after I "used" 2 razer mouse within a few months each, I went
back to a regular 10€ random mouse and still use it years later.

As for working I couldn't care less what I should use as long as it works
fine.

------
LarryMade2
I found the gamer and most modern mice too hi-res/sensitive for my tastes, so
I bought about a dozen used older Lenovo mice on eBay for my supply. That
whole box cost less than many new individual ones.

------
Joona
G500s.

After my G500 broke after a few years of heavy use, I bought a RAT 7, which
was terrible. Uncomfortable and a bad sensor. Returned it, got a G500s,
couldn't be happier. It's just a good mouse.

------
atomical
Steel Series Sensei. Once you can precisely tune the speed and acceleration of
a mouse it's really hard to go back. Also, some of the wireless mice have
noticeable lag.

------
watmough
I like my Logitech m310, single battery wireless mouse. Enough to have one on
all my boxes.

Available for ~$20 easily on eBay.

Prior to that, I liked the Microsoft Explorer mice, but they are wired, sadly.

------
joshmn
I have a Razer Lachesis and have since I played video games. It's lasted me a
lot of clicks, spills, ragequits and wins.

It collects skin, but I find cleaning it grossly enjoyable.

------
contingencies
Seriously, for work: buy a Wacom tablet. Mouse for gaming.

------
bemmu
The Nexus Silent Mouse. It has a mechanism that makes as little sound as
possible while still having a good feel.

